# Beginner Build



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Hello Fellow GC Folks,

I want to build a tele, it will be my first build. As I don`t have the room in my shop for all the required wood working drills/planes/saws etc,. I`m left with assembly, finish and setup work. I`ve done refrets and crack repairs, bridge replacements etc on a number acoustics, so I have some of the skills required.

Any advice is welcome, but my specific question relates to suppliers. The best place to buy a body and neck? New is good, but I`m not against used. I scan the forum here daily for parts, but I`ve not seen what I`m looking for as of yet.

I know about Warmouth and Precision Guitar Kits...but that`s about it regarding bodies and necks.

Any suggestions are welcome...thx.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Aliexpress does kits I think, theres also solo kits.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

There's a couple/few luthiers on this forum with CNC machines.
@Silvertone comes to mind.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Solo music's kits are great to learn with. The bodies and necks are great for the price. Some of the hardware could be upgraded but even stock it is totally fine. Everything fits together really well. I had to do some fret levelling and nut filing to get mine playable, but I feel like that should be expected. The finished product, if properly put together, is definitely better than most affinity squiers I've tried. But I wouldnt put it as high as CV or VM squiers.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

well, there is a ton of stuff on Ebay, some from Canada even.

If I was buying a Tele body, I'd be looking seriously at one of these. Great place to deal with & Canadian. You can't go wrong with these guys.
Tele body

and they sell necks too!
Tele neck Rosewood


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

When it comes to aftermarket necks, I really like Musikraft, but they're expensive these days what with the exchange. For that reason the used market is a good option as you have already eluded to.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> well, there is a ton of stuff on Ebay, some from Canada even.
> 
> If I was buying a Tele body, I'd be looking seriously at one of these. Great place to deal with & Canadian. You can't go wrong with these guys.
> Tele body
> ...


Great prices! Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Swervin55 said:


> Great prices! Thanks for the heads-up.


and made in Japan, not made in China or worse. I buy all my body & neck blanks from them (wood to works)


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

There is also this seller on Ebay from Quebec. RV Music
I've never tried one of these bodies, but by the selection of woods, I think they might even be made here in Canada. Prices are super cheap.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Lincoln said:


> well, there is a ton of stuff on Ebay, some from Canada even.
> 
> If I was buying a Tele body, I'd be looking seriously at one of these. Great place to deal with & Canadian. You can't go wrong with these guys.
> Tele body
> ...



Just had a look...amazing prices compared to others i looked at so far..thx. Will be adding that site to my favorites list.

RV, mentioned in Lincoln`s post looks very reasonable as well...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've approached these types of builds a few different ways.

buy a used MIM and use the body and neck, replace the rest with stuff you want to try. the investment is usually low enough you can justify routing something or mounting parts that normally wouldn't consider on a Musikraft or Warmoth. The benefit is the finish is already done for these. Cost is low enough on used you can usually sell it and get the money back. make sure you keep the stock parts

get a body/neck from this forum or one of the sites mentioned, have them finish it if possible. its just easier since so many guys are already set up for it. a little more effort and you can do it but bodies are a little more time consuming. it could be fun to have something done to your spec and liking rather than hoping for a off the shelf used piece.

try someone like MJT and ask them to finish you a neck and body then you install and assemble the rest. you can send them your stuff or have them source it, they have a few suppliers you can choose from. 

misc parts are easy.
StewMac
Philadelphia Luthier 
NextGen
AllParts
WD Music
Stratosphere
etc 
(many more guys who specialize specific items)

I've done all of these and a few others, some ended up being keepers and some got passed along.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

vadsy said:


> I've approached these types of builds a few different ways.
> 
> buy a used MIM and use the body and neck, replace the rest with stuff you want to try. the investment is usually low enough you can justify routing something or mounting parts that normally wouldn't consider on a Musikraft or Warmoth. The benefit is the finish is already done for these. Cost is low enough on used you can usually sell it and get the money back. make sure you keep the stock parts
> 
> ...


Yeah...I`m on the fence regarding the two different approaches you offered. Really for me the proposition becomes 'Do I want to invest the time and effort/research/materials to do the finishing part of the project justice?" Or wait until something shows up that I like? 

It might be prudent to avoid finish work and just shell out extra $$ up front...certainly less work.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

eBay has some cheap kits from China, but you really need to inspect it when it arrives.

I ordered one last Fall, PRS with a set neck, wanted one with no frets and no bird inlays or hardware. Bought a kit for about $100, and body was great. Mahogany back, more than 1/4" solid maple cap. The neck was fine and fit perfect, but then I sprayed it with some water because I saw a line... and sure enough, looks like the cracked the neck in 2 places and glued it together before the fretboard glued on.

They tried to make it right by sending another neck, but didn't fit right (too big) and had frets. So eventually knocked $20 off the kit.

By the time it was sorted out, it was winter and I can't paint outside in winter. Never got the chance to finish it yet because by Spring, I started rebuilding the workshop.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

I was wondering if one of you guys could give me a heads up regarding possible import duties and taxes when buying lets say a neck from Warmoth. I`m wondering about this as I remember getting other stuff from the states that went through the border without additional charges. The neck I`m looking at is $ 650 U.S....that could turn into a fair chunk of change at the border, depending on whats applied.

If there was a Canadian solution to a nice roasted maple Tele neck, I would certainly look into it. Other than ebay, or a one off from a luthier, Warmoth seems to be only option.

Anybody care to school me a little in this regard?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think I'm with vadsy on this one. If you have previously modded an existing instrument, and you wanted to take the next step and make one using parts, either in kit or other form, that's one thing. If you have never taken that first step, however, I would recommend doing your learning on a $80-$100 Kijiji beater first before spending more time and money on something requiring a much greater outlay. _Vintage Guitar_ magazine ran a couple articles on a 335 kit a while back and there was a lot more work involved than the builder anticipated. Having said that, winter is coming and I suppose there are worse ways of spending our shut-in time. Personally, I try to keep any and all activities involving fine sawdust, solvents, and aerosols to the warmer months when the garage door can be left open.

Guitar Fetish has an interesting assortment of finished set-neck and bolt-on bodies with interesting off-the-beaten-path finishes. Once duties and shipping and exchange rate are factored in, they aren't exactly Dollarama prices, but as a basic building block that one can then add on to, they can be decent. Heck, have you ever considered a set-neck Tele or STrat? SPECIAL PURCHASE! Glued In Setneck ST/TE Style Neck/Body ass


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

mhammer said:


> I think I'm with vadsy on this one. If you have previously modded an existing instrument, and you wanted to take the next step and make one using parts, either in kit or other form, that's one thing. If you have never taken that first step, however, I would recommend doing your learning on a $80-$100 Kijiji beater first before spending more time and money on something requiring a much greater outlay. _Vintage Guitar_ magazine ran a couple articles on a 335 kit a while back and there was a lot more work involved than the builder anticipated. Having said that, winter is coming and I suppose there are worse ways of spending our shut-in time. Personally, I try to keep any and all activities involving fine sawdust, solvents, and aerosols to the warmer months when the garage door can be left open.
> 
> Guitar Fetish has an interesting assortment of finished set-neck and bolt-on bodies with interesting off-the-beaten-path finishes. Once duties and shipping and exchange rate are factored in, they aren't exactly Dollarama prices, but as a basic building block that one can then add on to, they can be decent. Heck, have you ever considered a set-neck Tele or STrat? SPECIAL PURCHASE! Glued In Setneck ST/TE Style Neck/Body ass


Thanks, but no.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

No problem, fella. I understand the preference people have for some companies over GFS.
That said, I know when I run into people new to the pedal game, I will regularly recommend starting out with modding an existing pedal before leaping into the fray and building something from scratch, even if it's a kit. It's just good to be able to start out with something that works, and change this or that, without having to worry about the rest of it. Makes any troubleshooting required a whole lot easier. And I imagine the same is true of guitars.

I say this having no idea whatsoever of your chops, so please excuse any underestimation on my part.

EDIT: And now, re-reading your original post, it appears I have. My bad. Carry on.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

mhammer said:


> No problem, fella. I understand the preference people have for some companies over GFS.
> That said, I know when I run into people new to the pedal game, I will regularly recommend starting out with modding an existing pedal before leaping into the fray and building something from scratch, even if it's a kit. It's just good to be able to start out with something that works, and change this or that, without having to worry about the rest of it. Makes any troubleshooting required a whole lot easier. And I imagine the same is true of guitars.
> 
> I say this having no idea whatsoever of your chops, so please excuse any underestimation on my part.
> ...


Oh...apology not required but thanks anyways. I understand your advice and it`s well warranted. Like everyone,I make mistakes, and I pray I do not make a boo boo that isn`t salvageable when finishing the body i`m buying. 
I have a background in electrical/instrumentation systems design and installation, so I`m tool friendly, picky, and have an eye for detail and perfection when I build anything. I`m hoping those professional skills carry through to this build. I`m gonna take some photos, and post when I have a finished product. Should be fun having you guys point out my mistakes...like apprenticing all over again with a bunch of old mean journeyman techs...lol. Woe is me, or should that read..."a begger for punishment". I appreciate your input mhammer, as it seems you are a well respected and knowledgeable member here. Thanks for the input, and I may at some point ask for some of your knowledge as I proceed with this build.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ask away. But confine your questions to the electronics. Anything pertaining to the physical building should be directed to many others here whose builds constantly amaze and inspire me, and make me want to win the 6/49 and go shopping at Lee Valley, Busy Bee, and KJP hardwoods immediately after.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

As I research components for my Tele build, I`ve somewhat come to understand the difference in sound that is created through choice of bridge configurations and materials.(Vadsy told me I needed to pay attention to bridge construction and thickness...thx man)

I`m tempted by one of the Wilkinson(or Glendale) bridges with compensated saddles... They seem terribly overpriced for what they are, but hey, if the component is well respected and compliments the Tele tone....well too bad for my wallet.

Glendale has many selections which appear very close to original manufacture...Can clipping the sides off an "ashtray" bridge plate really affect tone in a noticeable way?

So as I understand it, get a bridge that imitates the materials and construction of the originals, if you want the classic Tele tone.
The other option would be something that looks nicer, might be more comfortable while playing, but may warm or muddy up the tone?

Been tempted by the look of some shiny models(Babicz) with 6 seperate saddles and made from different material, thick plate, pretty, but tone influence?

I guess my other concern is how well do the compensated saddles perform that come with some of the vintage looking higher priced bridge plates? Compensation would be nice, but if the little screws cause problems or the extra mass of the saddles effect tone....These are the things I don`t know...

Anyone care to share their experience...?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Glendale makes some good stuff and it was my first venture into the boutique traditional with some modern improvements. I agree on the cost but after you try and compare it suddenly seems justified, now I run a few of their pieces on my guitars. 

I also like the clipped edges and haven't really had complaints about tone. I find it is thickness of a bridge plate that can take away from the snap and twang of the traditional Tele sound.

In terms of 3 vs 6 saddles, I'm going to lean to the traditional side even though I have both. Getting things compensated takes care of some of the issues, also adds to the comfort. Glendale does this nicely and keeps it tight and simple, Callaham and Rutters are also some of my personal favourites. I have a Fender with the adjustable 3 saddle setup and even though I've never had to fiddle with it because it works great as is, the design seems unnecessary complicated. You can't have perfect intonation without other components coming into question so pick a spot and do what you can.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I just measured the thickness of some Tele "ashtray" bridge plates. A genuine Fender tele bridge is .045 thick material. All the others (off-brands) are .050 thick.

I also have a Hip-Shot with 6 saddles. It's thicker - .090 material, and I remember paying a lot of money for it, but it didn't change my life or the sound of the tele I put it on.

I do use compensated brass saddles on the 3 saddle ash tray type.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

So I have an ash body on the way and I just ordered a custom built neck from a guy in Peterborough. Roasted curly maple, black abalone dots, Jescar #47095 fret wire, 12" radius, 1 11/16`s nut, 21 fret, oil finished neck stock with laquered head stock to save a little coin.

I spent some time talking with a guy at Wamoth regarding a neck, I`ve found that, for what i was looking at, I got more for my money using a Canadian luthier. 
Roasted plain maple was gonna start out at $500.00 U.S. plus taxes border charges, exchange rate and shipping. I got much more, for the same $ in the land of ice and snow.


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

That's cool. Yeah - as soon as you change or want something custom the price jumps way up. I cannot compete with Warmoth for their standard offerings, let alone some cheap Chinese kit makers. Where are you located Jim? 

Cheers Peter.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Silvertone said:


> That's cool. Yeah - as soon as you change or want something custom the price jumps way up. I cannot compete with Warmoth for their standard offerings, let alone some cheap Chinese kit makers. Where are you located Jim?
> 
> Cheers Peter.


I`m on the shoreline of Lake Huron south of Grand Bend.

Regarding Warmoth....just choosing the finish bumps the price by $110.00 U.S. So it`s $617.00 for plain roasted maple plus, exchange, shipping, border and gov. expenses. That`s not custom, just a finished neck.
I`m doing the final fret level and polish on the neck I`m buying, but I`m also doing the assembly of the guitar, so it`s just part of the joy. Saved me coin, saved the luthier some repetitive, mundane work.


----------



## FlyingFred (Sep 29, 2019)

Just got a pine body from RV Music. Quality seems real good, and price can’t be beat... Just waiting to start on the finishing work...


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

FlyingFred said:


> Just got a pine body from RV Music. Quality seems real good, and price can’t be beat... Just waiting to start on the finishing work...


Awesome good luck with the project!


----------



## FlyingFred (Sep 29, 2019)

Thank you. I will try to somewhat replicate an early Esquire, which had a pretty crude black finish... If someone’s knows how to do it properly, please let me know!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

FlyingFred said:


> Thank you. I will try to somewhat replicate an early Esquire, which had a pretty crude black finish... If someone’s knows how to do it properly, please let me know!


Start a new thread?


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

FlyingFred said:


> Thank you. I will try to somewhat replicate an early Esquire, which had a pretty crude black finish... If someone’s knows how to do it properly, please let me know!


Gil Yaron actually did a very detailed replica of this guitar on the tdpri.
He posts under the user name preeb
It has all of the info you need and more.




__





1950 Double Esquire Build


The first "Spanish Guitar" to hit the market was the Esquire and the first few Esquires were a little different then what we normally call Black Guards... maybe it's because it didn't have a black guard... but there are a few other things about it that make it unique. The body, like all early...




www.tdpri.com





Nathan


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

I thought it might be good to post some contact info for Lewis in case others are looking for some luthier support. He has a website, but posts on Instagram more so...


www.eastcityguitar.co

@eastcityguitarco

...and a couple of pics of some of his work.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks Nathan...very nice work.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Should have the neck in my possession next week...I ordered it from East City Guitars (Lewis Parker).













The body needs another 10 days cure time...one of Nathan`s ash bodies.











....and the rest...











I ordered the neck a few months ago...can`t wait to get my hands on it for assembly.

I`m good with tools, yet I have zip for experience with staining and finishing...wow, it`s challenging...this one is less than I hoped, but the next finish will be perfect.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Jim Wellington said:


> The body needs another 10 days cure time...one of Nathan`s ash bodies.


I like how you burst the finish.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Beautiful looking neck!


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

laristotle said:


> I like how you burst the finish.


Thank you...my second attempt. The first burst had a little green in it. I managed to ruin it during my last coat of clear by applying too much, then allowing myself to be distracted. A run developed that ate through 3 coats of clear and 2 coats of sanding sealer, and drew anice line across the top of the guitar...lol. It was partly me and partly equipment failure that caused it. But hay...I`ve been an 'apprentice" before. I ate the disappointment and made another attempt. This is the first one...It was actually a much better blended burst...Live and learn, and thank god for RO sanders.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

greco said:


> Beautiful looking neck!
> View attachment 344796



Yeah....I will be doing more business with Lewis...He`s super nice, has patience with newbies like me, and as you can see he`s talented.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Jim Wellington said:


> Should have the neck in my possession next week...I ordered it from East City Guitars (Lewis Parker).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That burst is perfect!!
I saw that neck on Instagram it’s gorgeous!!

Lewis is very talented and great to deal with!

Nathan


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Jim Wellington said:


> Should have the neck in my possession next week...I ordered it from East City Guitars (Lewis Parker).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What wood is that neck, that is beautiful!


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

MarkM said:


> What wood is that neck, that is beautiful!


Roasted curly Maple...

I was surprised and delighted regarding the color as well...


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

nnieman said:


> That burst is perfect!!


You warned me that this is an addictive pastime Nathan. I agree... staining bursts is fun and addictive. I will be doing another one when I get this project complete.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Watched a few shielding videos...This guys method looks good to me. If any of you experienced folks take exception to his method, i would like to hear from you regarding why.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Still some small spots that require more polish, but I`m mostly there and getting excited about assembly. I`m on the fence with the "relic look" but I did add a few wear spots before the sanding sealer and clear was applied. This is my first go, and she has some warts, but overall I`m happy with the results so far. When I put all the parts together on the floor, it`s certainly drool worthy to me at least.














The magnifier on the guitar top, was a great help in getting a thin finish without sand through worries. They are $25 on Amazon 60 -120x magnification.












Tools....Got the polish from Solo.












The back pic is slightly out of focus...oops.











...lots of dust...











All the dyes and sealers etc. I got from Wood Essence. The colors I used were amber and Van **** Brown...and Brite Tone water based sealer and instrument finish.

I used an HVLP sprayer to apply the sanding sealer and final finish.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great. Nice job. 
I know that shade of brown you mentioned, funny the swear filter picked on it. I guess you can't say **** anymore.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Lincoln said:


> Looks great. Nice job.
> I know that shade of brown you mentioned, funny the swear filter picked on it. I guess you can't say **** anymore.


Thanks for the compliment...

No kidding on the language filter...made me chuckle.

Has anyone watched the Dick Van **** Show lately?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

It turned out really well. Are you sure you haven't been doing this for a while?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

looks pro! nice work


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

As my Edmontonian brethren above have said, nice work! This is going to turn out to be one of your very favorite guitars...speaking from experience.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Lincoln said:


> It turned out really well. Are you sure you haven't been doing this for a while?


I did three test pieces of 1'x6' ash before I attempted the guitar body, and still managed to ruin my first burst...lol. I`m no pro by any means, but I have learned many things. 

A lot less guess work for the next one, and an even better outcome hopefully.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

I was wondering if you guys prefer surgical tubing or metal springs when mounting the neck pickup to the body instead of the pick guard? The tubing that came with my pickups is too short, so before i source the stuff I thought I should ask those who know.

I was also wondering if there is a bracket for this application? Seems that using two wood screws for height adjustment leaves me wanting...

The utube vids I found on this weren`t much help...

Peace...


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Just waiting for a neck pickup ring to come in the mail. I have a nice bakelite black pick guard that looks good, but I think I want to stare at the burst for a bit before I cover most of it up. I`m also waffling on these tapered tuners I bought for this project. I have string trees that I havn`t put on the head, cause the tapered posts are supposed to eliminate the need. I`m wondering now if I got caught up in a "new and improved" marketing thing thats just hype. Anyone want to chime in on tapered posts and no string tree?

Finished the nut and fret level and dress, pickup heights etc. I played it unamplified last night for a couple of hours. I`ve only owned a dozen guitars(my second electric), so I`m no expert but the neck that Lewis made for me is by far the smoothest, fastest thing I ve had in my hands....Beautiful work Lewis!

When i get the pickup ring I`ll post some guitar porn build pics....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jim Wellington said:


> Just waiting for a neck pickup ring to come in the mail. I have a nice bakelite black pick guard that looks good, but I think I want to stare at the burst for a bit before I cover most of it up. I`m also waffling on these tapered tuners I bought for this project. I have string trees that I havn`t put on the head, cause the tapered posts are supposed to eliminate the need. I`m wondering now if I got caught up in a "new and improved" marketing thing thats just hype. Anyone want to chime in on tapered posts and no string tree?
> 
> Finished the nut and fret level and dress, pickup heights etc. I played it unamplified last night for a couple of hours. I`ve only owned a dozen guitars(my second electric), so I`m no expert but the neck that Lewis made for me is by far the smoothest, fastest thing I ve had in my hands....Beautiful work Lewis!
> 
> ...


what do you see as hype or possible issues with the tuners?

I like that it is one less point of contact for the strings and one less hole in a new neck


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

*


----------



## WhiskyJack1977 (Nov 10, 2016)

DANG!!!! having just finished a tele of my own this week i am stoked to see another one being birthed!!! Awesome job!!!


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

WhiskyJack1977 said:


> DANG!!!! having just finished a tele of my own this week i am stoked to see another one being birthed!!! Awesome job!!!


Thank you.

Care to share a pic? Would love to see how it turned out.


----------



## WhiskyJack1977 (Nov 10, 2016)

Jim Wellington said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Care to share a pic? Would love to see how it turned out.


Yea for sure here is the abomination here:









Duplicolor Clear Coat. WTF Just Happened??!!


A very interesting conundrum... I've never seen this before.... however, do count me among the ones who thought it looked cool lol.




www.guitarscanada.com





This was my first kit build. I ordered it from Solo Music and was pleased with it. It was a great starter kit for learning some fundamentals of assembly and finishing. Not so much for "building" id like to try a ground up build sometime but i will do a few more kits first for sure. Id like to have a Mosrite clone kit and a telebass in my arsenal. So those ill tackle next. 

There is a lot i would do differently next time around for sure. 

This kit was pretty good. I orderedit in 2016 after my mom passed away, and then my work went MENTAL from jan 2017 to about the end of 2019 so i dod very little work on this kit in that time. I dont think that did the neck any favors at all. Some frets were popped and i had to fix that as welll as fret ends lifting out. Had i known id have oiled the fingerboard right away when i first got it and monitored it at the very least. 

I havent put ot down its fun to play, im still tweaking the set up and i am gling to replace the pots and pick ups. I have a friend in the UK who makes pick ups and ill get him to make me some killer pick ups. (Doghouse Pickups) 

If you plan to do another id throw a nod to the solo kits. 

Yours turned out great!!! I like the neck! Good job on havimg a luthier take care of that for you. If my budget was a bit bigger id have dome that. 

I read thru your thread as well and im glad you checked back in after talking to warmoth!! That seals the deal for me for my next build. I had considered them as an option but now i dont think i will. 

Cheers to new teles


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

I missed your build thread some how....😕

Nice work, excellent color choice in my opinion.



WhiskyJack1977 said:


> I like the neck! Good job on havimg a luthier take care of that for you. If my budget was a bit bigger id have dome that.



The neck was an investment. It will be staying with me while other parts may come and go. I`ve mostly only played acoustics with 1 11/16" nut width and a 16" radius. Not really Tele territory, so a stock neck didn`t really seem that attractive. This neck is 1 11/16`s, 6105 fret wire and a 12" radius. It feels roomy, smooth and fast. I love the thing after spending 5 hours playing without an amp.
I just got back from L&M...with a brand spankin` new, still in the box Traynor YCV20WR...noisy house this evening.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Jim Wellington said:


> I was wondering if you guys prefer surgical tubing or metal springs when mounting the neck pickup to the body instead of the pick guard? The tubing that came with my pickups is too short, so before i source the stuff I thought I should ask those who know.
> 
> I was also wondering if there is a bracket for this application? Seems that using two wood screws for height adjustment leaves me wanting...
> 
> ...


I use foam under the pickup 
I like the peel and stick weather stripping you get from the hardware store.
You can stick a piece to the body and it stays put.

Nathan


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have Gotoh staggered posts on my walnut telecaster. No string tree required.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Jim Wellington said:


> I missed your build thread some how....😕
> 
> Nice work, excellent color choice in my opinion.
> 
> ...


That's my favorite amp at this moment!


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

nnieman said:


> I use foam under the pickup
> I like the peel and stick weather stripping you get from the hardware store.
> You can stick a piece to the body and it stays put.
> 
> Nathan


That crossed my mind, but I chickened out and struggled with screws and tubing for the experience of doing it. I find it a little dicy working with what I consider crappy screws in hard wood even when predrilling with the proper bit...took my time and it worked out okay.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

MarkM said:


> That's my favorite amp at this moment!


"Babies first tube amp"....It was a hard choice considering the competition, but many guys like them, made in North America, and lots of functions for the price range. It was easy to dial into something i like tone wise in a matter of minutes. 

The only surprise is how hot it gets....I have a small music room (14x16)....I could smell the amp after about an hour with gain and volume around 6. The rivet next to the handle was hot enough you could not leave your hand there. I`m an industrial electrician and I found that kinda concerning, but it may be normal considering the heat warning stickers on the control plate. I know one of you guys will let me know if that`s not normal. I assumed the smell was just "newness" burning off the tubes and sockets. I was tempted to name it "Old Stinky"


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

knight_yyz said:


> I have Gotoh staggered posts on my walnut telecaster. No string tree required.


I spent a couple of hours playing last night and had no issues. It would take an experienced ear to see if a string tree changes the tone and or sustain on the E and B strings. That`s not me...

One thing I noticed, I could see E string rolling above the nut when I would do a full step bend, but nothing went out of tune...


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Jim Wellington said:


> "Babies first tube amp"....It was a hard choice considering the competition, but many guys like them, made in North America, and lots of functions for the price range. It was easy to dial into something i like tone wise in a matter of minutes.
> 
> The only surprise is how hot it gets....I have a small music room (14x16)....I could smell the amp after about an hour with gain and volume around 6. The rivet next to the handle was hot enough you could not leave your hand there. I`m an industrial electrician and I found that kinda concerning, but it may be normal considering the heat warning stickers on the control plate. I know one of you guys will let me know if that`s not normal. I assumed the smell was just "newness" burning off the tubes and sockets. I was tempted to name it "Old Stinky"


I am not sure that is normal! I have never experienced that , I could see new tubes but mine has never run that hot? We have real amp experts on here that I sure will offer insight.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

MarkM said:


> I am not sure that is normal! I have never experienced that , I could see new tubes but mine has never run that hot? We have real amp experts on here that I sure will offer insight.


I reached out to a fellow with lots of amp experience. He has a YCV20WR...says they run hotter than most, so I`m going to look into mounting a fan on board.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

MarkM said:


> I am not sure that is normal!


As it turns out you were right. The amp crapped out last night.

At first glance it looked like a bad output tube....sounded like loud static noise, volume, gain and tone controls didn`t effect the noise. With nothing plugged into it on standby there was no noise, as soon as I went off standby, with the high voltage to the tubes the noise returned. I drove to London today and L&M put a new set of Mesa EL84`s in it and said it was good to go. Got back home, lit it up for 30 minutes and got the noise back. I guess the L&M guy didn`t let it warm up enough. They say they will have a new one for me by this Wednesday.

Thought I was being a smart guy by requesting an amp in an unopened box, as I didnt want the floor model. I still got a broken amp and a missing footswitch, which is now being shipped around Ontario...ffs...what a laugh. I can`t say that I`m disappointed with L&M...this is a Traynor boo boo...L&M are doing what they can to be fair.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Sorry I was right Jim, just didn't seem right. Bit of hassle but it's on warranty and will be replaced. Maybe the footswitch will come with this one!


----------

